# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  What is Travelling forums?

## Travel2

Hello

Travelling forums is the online community for Overseas forums living and working in Australia. Every year several thousands of travelers come from abroad to work in Australia and most have the same questions, concerns and requirements as you! As such, Travelling Forums has become the central focal point for this community, after all... a little local knowledge can go a long way!

Thanks.

----------


## normankane11

I know about it very well. Travel forum is the place where We will get online tips. It is depend on us that Which Travel we want.  Even I have also tried this travel forum couple of time and I have to get good experienced with this forum.

----------


## kellbious

Off to Africa with a day stopover in Dubai. As Australian citizens whom regularly dress in casual clothes of shorts and singlets is this fashion suitable for day wear whilst touring around Dubai. They are traveling early June.

----------


## mikehussy

Traveling forum is a community. Worldwide travel and vacation advice from Traveling forum. Post a travel question and get unbiased, timely answer and insights from real travelers and locals.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Off to Africa with a day stopover in Dubai. As Australian citizens whom regularly dress in casual clothes of shorts and singlets is this fashion suitable for day wear whilst touring around Dubai. They are traveling early June.

----------


## davisj

This is a convenient place for travelers.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Travel forums gives the information about travel.

----------


## davidsmith36

Travelling forum really helps for travel to overcome the obstacle which one has faced. Its not about obstacles but many other tips they want to share.

----------


## jeffronald19

It just to share your good and bad experience.

----------


## perrysimicart

Travel Forum provides the opportunity to connect with other travelers sharing passion for travel through reviews, travel experiences, and questions for other travelers.

----------


## davisj

This is a convenient place for travelers.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Travel forums gives the information about travel.

----------


## davidsmith36

Travelling forum really helps for travel to overcome the obstacle which one has faced. Its not about obstacles but many other tips they want to share.

----------


## jeffronald19

It just to share your good and bad experience.

----------


## perrysimicart

Travel Forum provides the opportunity to connect with other travelers sharing passion for travel through reviews, travel experiences, and questions for other travelers.

----------

